# Oscat Lib 2.0



## hugo (20 September 2007)

seit heute steht die OSCAT.LIB version 2.0 zum download bereit.
es ist eine komplett überarbeitete version mit einigen neuen modulen, aber auch vielen verbesserungen hinsichtlich kompatibilität und performance.

wie immer steht der Download unter www.oscat.de zur verfügung.


----------



## hugo (2 Oktober 2007)

Die OSCAT LIB erfreut sich steigender Beliebthait, was sich auch in einer schnelleren Weiterentwicklung auswirkt.
bereits wenige Wochen nach dem Release 2.0 ist das Release 2.1 verfügbar.
Die Neuerungen in der 2.1 sind vor allem ein komplette überarbeitung der zeit/ Datumsfunktionen mit Anpassungen an das S7 Datumsformat.
Mit einer Configurations einstellung STEP7 = TRUE stellt sich nun der Code der Bibliothek Automatisch auf STEP7 ein und Anpassungen die bisher von Hand nötig waren sind jetzt unnötig geworden.


----------



## toto33 (15 Oktober 2007)

wo finde ich die lib für s7 ???


----------



## JPG (15 Oktober 2007)

z.B. hier: http://www.oscat.de/index.php?option=com_docman&task=doc_download&gid=32


----------



## hugo (16 Oktober 2007)

Die aktuelle OSCAT lib findest du immer unter www.oscat.de im bereich download. die direkten links auf ein download koennen sich von version zu version ändern.
derzeit steht die version 2.1 zum download bereit.


----------



## der_iwan (17 Oktober 2007)

*Oscat in S7*

Asche über mein Haupt,aber wie binde ich Oscat in Step7 ein?  

der_iwan


----------



## gravieren (17 Oktober 2007)

Hi

Einfach als Bibliothek aufrufen.

Rüberkopieren was du benötigst.
(Falls du nicht alle reinladen willst wegen CPU-Speicher)


----------



## hugo (19 Oktober 2007)

ab sofort steht die version 2.2 zum download auf www.oscat.de


----------



## hugo (30 Oktober 2007)

mit etwas verspätung wurde heute die rev 2.2 für step7 online gestellt


----------

